# Still don't know what to do....



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought I had it all figured out after WD died. He was the dog of a lifetime but died after 1.5 years due to auto immune disease.
1. Never get another GSD to avoid the heartache. 
2. What the heck, I am going to another GSD.
3. Grieving hit hard after two months and never again a GSD. So I signed up for an Aussie with a good breeder. Sent WD's breeder a message that I wasn't going to get a new pup for several years.
4. The Aussies are born and now I m afraid that it is the wrong choice as deep down the GSD is the dog for me.

I am so afraid of the health issues in the GSD. Otherwise it would be a non-issue.
What to do?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't have any advice for you, except I totally feel your pain....lost my guy a couple weeks ago due to heart disease, renal failure, among other things, at just 14 months old. 

We are starting to research breeders, and I am so paranoid and anxious, I don't know who I'll ever say yes to....but I do know we will always have a GSD....it just may be a little while before I let myself "pick" one, and trust that a breeder is doing their best to stack the cards in the dog's favor, genetically. Everyone's so afraid of hurting other's feelings, so I'm not getting super great advice on breeders....it's rough....but, we'll find someone when the time is right....


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Only you know what is best for you. I lost my first GSD before he hit a year old. He was almost 10 months. He was the best dog ever. However, probably due to his breeding he had a lot of health issues and just could not overcome them. (this happened n 8/30/2013) I did not deal with his passing well. We ended up getting another puppy very quickly. (on 9/2/13) We made sure to go to a reputable breeder. I am still grieving over Riley. Some days are worse than other, but it really does help having another puppy to focus on. 

I don't expect the new puppy to take the place of Riley or be like him. I know there will never be another Riley. Some things the puppy does is exactly like Riley. I'm guessing it's more of a GSD thing. Mostly he is the opposite of Riley. 

When normal things happen with him like when he threw up his food I freaked out. Before Riley passed he was throwing up. I know logically puppies will vomit sometimes. I think because we didn't wait to get another dog the memories are just so close to the surface it just impacted me more than it should. 

Heath issues in a GSD is a concern, but if you go to a reputable breeder and you see the lineage and they come with health guarantees it does provide a bit more peace of mind.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know. 

This is kind of a rambling story, but it does have a point...

When my Doberman Tessa died, I couldn't even look at a Dobe without getting teary eyed. I almost broke down at a dog show when a red Dobe girl walked by me. It's been 4 years ago this month, and I still get emotional when I see a Dobe. 

So when I lost Tess, I missed having a big dog soooo much that I knew I had to get another dog. I knew I couldn't get another Dobe so soon because, frankly, I cried whenever I saw one. (Tess was 14.5 years old when she died, and was one of those once in a lifetime dogs). On a whim, I emailed an acquaintance who showed GSDs. I had a fabulous shepherd growing up and I'd seen this woman's dogs over the years, and knew they were good dogs. 

OMG she had 5 week old puppies. Since she doesn't breed very often, I really thought that she wouldn't have anything. I went to see them when they were 7 weeks old, and fell in love with this one gorgeous puppy that came strolling out of the puppy room into the yard. As soon as I saw her, I knew that I wanted a GSD. But I also knew that _that_ puppy had to be her pick puppy to show, and I wouldn't get her. And she _was_ her pick puppy. When it came time to find out what puppy I could have, they told me that they wanted me to have _her_, and to show her. Yikes! I agreed, and that is my very wonderful perfect Carly (who I showed to her championship).

Taking this step, and getting a different breed was a good thing for me. I love all three of my GSDs soooooo much. And that one puppy got me into showing dogs, and I love it.

HOWEVER... I won't lie. I MISS having a Dobe. I miss it ALOT. I love them so much. I've had 3 of them. And they are as much as a train wreck health-wise as GSDs are. I'm at my dog limit, so a Dobe isn't in my future. 

Take your time and think about some things. Do you ever want multiple dogs? If you get an Aussie, can you get a GSD down the road? You might get an Aussie, and then find out that you really REALLY want a GSD even though you love your Aussie. Something to think about. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If I were in your shoes, I would not get a dog from the same breeder. 
I would also not get an Aussie or different breed, because if deep down the only reason you're not getting another German Shepherd is because of health issues, you will not be satisfied with the other-breed dog you get.

I would contact Carmen. Her dogs are healthy, have a good temperament, and have longevity.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I am on my 6th and 7th German Shepherd. I will NEVER get a different breed of dog for as long as I live.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, and one more thing. 

I am sharing some great advice my favorite aunt gave me: never, ever make important decisions when you're angry or emotionally distraught.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

After my Shadow died 2011 it took me 3 dogs to replace him. One little male lab mix who has my heart. One female GSD rescue who fullfills my soul pushing me into doing things even on days when I don't want to get out of bed. And another little mix who now shadow's me everywhere and is just full of cuddles and loves. I'm dreading when Buddy passes I won't be able to afford to feed the amount of mouths it will take me to replace him!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above, but

I have aussies and now down to one german shepherd, love my aussies but they are 'not' german shepherds..Don't think for a minute aussies don't have issues,,epilepsy, pra, other stuff, tho I'm not hearing NOW of alot of the health issues in them that I heard 14 years ago when I got my first one..Speakng of, my female aussie will be 14 this month, I love her to death, she is the sweetest, always smiling fuzzy butt, that has stolen my heart since the day I brought her home..She is still full of life, tho she has arthritis, and needs a helping hand some days..She's also an MDR1 dog which means certain drugs could possibly kill her.. I thank god, she's only had one severe illness her entire life, and I pulled her out of it..

I've been thinking for awhile, what will I do when she passes? Do I get another aussie or do I go with my heart and get another male gsd that I sooo miss having. (Masi is a female gsd and will be the only queen in this household 

Honestly, I want both I've had up to 5 dogs at one point, 4 being gsd's..I want the aussie for their sweetness and comic relief, she has put a smile on my face every single day,,BUT they are independent little imps, I want the gsd, because I've never lived without one, I miss my boy more than I can say, their brains, loyalty and well no negatives with them

Only you can make the decision as only I..It's not easy and I'm lucky that I have other dogs right now to fill my life and time..


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am going to wait until the Aussie pups are 7 weeks old before making a final decision and see what I am going to do I guess.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are one of the cutest puppies, very hard to resist) real little snuggly fuzzy butts


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> they are one of the cutest puppies, very hard to resist) real little snuggly fuzzy butts


That is not a serious problem  . When my little sight hound dies I can always get a GSD along with the Aussie. Sometimes I think my life is too limited, while it isn't. 
This forum has been very helpful in dealing with all this back and forth.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The way I see it is that we can't predict what will happen to any dog no matter the breed. We love them while they are here and carry them in our very heart and soul when they are gone. Go with your heart!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

exactly right llombardo 

I have lost dogs and been devastated, and I mean devastated But I can't imagine ever living without them


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog had a problem and that doesn't mean your next "GSD"
will have a problem.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you go see puppies, it will be a goner and come home with one. Guaranteed.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I love Aussies but there are no guarantees in life and Aussies have their fair share of health issues too... I lost my Aussie to hemangio of the heart when he was 6 years old. But I do understand, when my pup goes I probably will not be able to look at a shepherd for a very long time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I were worried about getting a pup that may not have longevity, I'd look at breeders who have their program based on the lines they've produced 3 generations if possible. And look at what they've produced to see how the health and accomplishments have turned out.

It doesn't guarentee a dog free of issues, but does raise the odds you'll get one with the minimum of problems. 

There aren't that many breeders, though who do have more than a few litters from a foundation line. 
And I don't mean bottlenecking/repeat breeding, but breeders that use a strong bitch line and use outside studs. Repeats are great, as long as it isn't out of convenience.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> If you go see puppies, it will be a goner and come home with one. Guaranteed.


After years of owning, training dogs and volunteering in shelters I can actually walk away from a litter and have done it several times. Once even from a litter of GSDs.
I will recognize the "click" when I see "the one". These have been our best dogs.

What I learned from this whole zig-zagging and with the help of you all, is that even though I may end up with an Aussie (given the "click") soon, within another year I will have a GSD. Of course will cherish him and would never consider him "the alternate".
We have had old dogs for a very long time and I need young energy again around me. I think this plan will work for me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree. I love our Aussie. She is always smiling and happy. I was reading another thread about Aussies and GSDs as companions together and many here made the comment that the Aussies are the clowns of the family. Based on my experience with our little Autumn I have to agree.

She just has the happy panting smile on her face...all....the....time.

She plays well off the more serious Ilda and gets along with her and my male Smitty.

So....I think having a happy fuzzy butt in the house may be what helps you heal from your loss. Then you can have the great combo of two of the best breeds from the herding group (well o.k. corgis are up there too!) down the road when you are ready.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I have encountered "buyers regret" from people who previously owner a GSD and chose to get a different breed. I am not trying to persuade you one way or the other. We will be walking and they see me and my dog, they have this long, long stare, if they could they would probably hug Molly and at their side will be another perfectly nice other breed, but they way they talk about their previous GSD I can tell they wish they got another.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

a german shepherd dog is a pretty hard act to follow. sounds like you're comfortable so far with your decision tho, and aussies are beautiful dogs. health problems are so rampant in all breeds, but what would life be without these wonderful companions. somehow we have to get thru the loss(es) and be brave enough to love another.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

katieliz said:


> a German Shepherd dog is a pretty hard act to follow. sounds like you're comfortable so far with your decision tho, and aussies are beautiful dogs. health problems are so rampant in all breeds, but what would life be without these wonderful companions. somehow we have to get thru the loss(es) and be brave enough to love another.


I know that no dog can live up to a German Shepherd but I know I can love many dogs. It feels good to be able to take a break from them (while knowing that WD was not the last one) to prevent too many comparisons with WD. A new GSD would be too much of a replacement for WD to me.
I am now looking forward to the new pup. He'll be his very own breed and personality.
Next year I may have another GSD and enjoy the fun and work with two youngsters. 
Thanks everyone for your input; it has been very helpful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well if you get that aussie, I insist on seeing pictures !!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you feel unsure and feel conflict over any decision, you may just need to take more time to heal. 

When I had my first dog ever put down at 15 years of age, I knew that one day I'd have another dog, but wasn't sure when I would be ready for that. In the meantime, I felt I needed something to fill that space in the house that he has left behind, so I got a . . . hamster! Enjoyed the novelty and having a new pet, wasn't a long-term commitment as they are short-lived, and gave me time and space to grieve for my old guy. 

It was six months before I started to think about getting another dog, a few more months after that before I felt ready to go down to the shelter and start looking. That is when I got Keeta. At first, I questioned my judgement in getting her, she was an untrained, unsocialized challenge and felt like a strange, intrusive presence in my house, but I knew that I was ready to have another dog, and just needed to work with her. Had I adopted another dog before I really felt ready, it might have not worked out so well for the both of us.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the idea of getting a hamster


----------

